# HFH official thread - Hankley Common 13th September



## richart (Mar 11, 2017)

I've created this years Charity page with Justgiving, and the link is below. Please read the whole post before making a donation.:thup:

The initial donation is Â£30, but please note this is not a payment for the golf on the day. (The payment of Â£60 for golf and food will be payable in cash at Hankley Common on the day.) 

The Â£30 is a donation, and is therefore eligible for Gift Aid. *Please ensure you tick the gift aid box if you are eligible* Donations are non refundable/transferable if you have to pull out

I would be gratefully if you would use the word 'donation' at the beginning of your message on the justgiving site, followed by your real full name and your forum name in brackets. Words such as deposit, golf payment etc, will mean gift aid may be withdrawn from your payment. Please see Robin's donation on the justgiving site when you visit the site. In the name box on the site, please put your forum name, rather than your real name, as this makes it easier for me to check who is playing on here.

Here is the link....it will also appear in mine and Robin's (Fish) signatures.

https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2017

Please use this thread to indicate if you would like to play and then please pay your donation ASAP. Early birds may be looked on more favourably when Monty the cat does the tee draw. Yes it is a shotgun start !

One guest per forum members to start with, but if you would like to bring more send me a pm, and I am sure I will be able to squeeze them in. Guests that played in last years event are automatically eligible to play again. Any doubts pm me, as I may miss any queries on this thread.

If you are not playing, then you may still contribute if you want to help. This site is also for anyone who is fundraising via bets/other donations, etc. 

Details of the day are on the main HFH thread, but just to confirm we are playing at Hankley Common Golf Club on Wednesday 13th September 2017. It will be a shotgun start, start time to be advised, but probably 9.30. Bacon rolls and coffee on arrival, folowed by 18 holes individual and team stableford, followed by a three course lunch. As usual there will be an auction run by Mark Head, and then prize giving.

Let's make this one of the best HFH days the forum has run. One that would make our good friend Rick Garg (Rickg) proud of. Rick started the HFH Golf Monthly Forum HFH charity golf day back in 2010, and we are continuing them in his memory. The days have raised over Â£83,000 so far, through the fantastic support of this forum.:thup:

Rich


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2017)

Guys can we keep the *OTHER* H4h Thread for general comments, and *this* one for any specific queries or questions  *ONLY*

otherwise it gets lost in the volume

Thanks


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

Any specific questions or requests please don't hesitate to pm, if necessary, Rich or myself, where we will endeavour to get back to you asap. 

Please, as requested and has been mainly followed so far, put your FULL name followed by your forum username in brackets with the word Donation at the start, this will help us greatly as the campaign rolls out as we then haven't got to confirm or ask for your personal details again. 

Thank you &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Help For Heroes 2017 Hankley Common 13th September*



MendieGK said:



			What's the deal with guests or people that played previously? I'd imagine I'll have 3 people that all want to play, they played West Hill in 2015.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who would like to bring more than one guest, please drop me a pm. We have up to 100 spaces, so should be able accommodate everyone.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Help For Heroes 2017 Hankley Common 13th September*

Thanks Rich, deposit paid &#128521; &#128523;


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Help For Heroes 2017 Hankley Common 13th September*

Am I too late for this Fish Richard?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Am I too late for this Fish Richard?
		
Click to expand...

No, just get your Â£30 'donation' paid stating your username & real name please.  Look at how the others have displayed there's. 

Thanks


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Please take a moment to read this thread please everyone, it's getting closer....

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...H-2017-Prizes-Donations-Fourball-Vouchers-etc


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2017)

What have the following courses in common :

St Enodoc
Swinley Forest
Formby
Notts
Saunton East
Berkshire Red
Alwoodley
West Sussex
Royal Cinque Ports

Give up ? They are all ranked below Hankley Common in the latest Golf Monthly top 100 courses.

Don't miss your chance to play this beautiful course. There are about 20 spaces still available, so get your donation made to the justgiving site to secure your space. Â£30 plus gift aid if applicable,  (Â£60 in cash on the day). If you want to play, but can't make the donation at the present time please drop me a pm and I will reserve your space. If you have previously contacted me and are not sure if I have reserved you a space, again drop me a pm. Don't take a chance of missing out playing the 34th ranked course in UK and Ireland.

This is also a chance for anyone playing Sunningdale and New Zealand to get another fix of heathland golf.

Any queries please ask on this thread.

Rich


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2017)

Deposit paid. :thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 28, 2017)

Gutted. Its my boy's first day/taster day at his new school so I cant go this year.


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2017)

Just been up to Hankley Common, and the course looks stunning. :thup:

The lunch is a three course carvery, but if there are any vegetarians playing could they let me know asap.

I am assuming no one wants a buggy, but if you do let me know. First come first served as they don't have many.

Only a few spaces left, so if you want to play please make your donation on the justgiving charity site in my signature. I will put up a list of all players shortly, but we are well on the way to our maximum of 90 golfers.:thup:

A normal society day at Hankley would be Â£120, so Â£60 plus a Â£30 donation to H4H is a great deal for such a good course. Did I mention it is ranked higher by Golf Monthly than Swinley.


----------



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Rich I paid mine last night and forgot to put a reference on it but hopefully you can tie it up.  Have also just sent the link to a guest (Ovie from the Mariners) so he should be paying shortly


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2017)

wookie said:



			Rich I paid mine last night and forgot to put a reference on it but hopefully you can tie it up.  Have also just sent the link to a guest (Ovie from the Mariners) so he should be paying shortly
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw that Simon.:cheers: I will keep an eye out for Ovie's payment. Thanks for the Army voucher and good luck with RSG.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2017)

Anotherdouble +1 Phil. Making a donation now

Trying to donate but ipad not playing ball


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Anotherdouble +1 Phil. Making a donation now
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup:

I will put up a list of all players shortly. Just waiting for my daughter to show me how.

We have something like 95 players at the moment, so only a very few spaces left. Going to restrict it to 100.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Good man.:thup:

I will put up a list of all players shortly. Just waiting for my daughter to show me how.

We have something like 95 players at the moment, so only a very few spaces left. Going to restrict it to 100.
		
Click to expand...

Rich I can't make a payment as the page not opening. Going back out to work soon. Will try again tonight but he is a definate


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Rich I can't make a payment as the page not opening. Going back out to work soon. Will try again tonight but he is a definate
		
Click to expand...

 I will put him down as a definite, and just pay when you can get the site to work.:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2017)

richart said:



			I will put him down as a definite, and just pay when you can get the site to work.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rich just completed it. Cheers mate


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Good man.:thup:

I will put up a list of all players shortly. Just waiting for my daughter to show me how.

We have something like 95 players at the moment, so only a very few spaces left. Going to restrict it to 100.
		
Click to expand...

That's great news mate all set for a cracker, just writing out my winners speech, suppose I better mention you somewhere.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			That's great news mate all set for a cracker, just writing out my winners speech, suppose I better mention you somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought you wrote that speech years ago. 

It should be a great day Tony, on a stunning course. Fantastic support from the forum, and all we need now is some decent weather.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 8, 2017)

richart said:



			I thought you wrote that speech years ago. 

It should be a great day Tony, on a stunning course. Fantastic support from the forum, and all we need now is some decent weather.
		
Click to expand...

I will be doing my warm weather dance in my string vest and leopard print thong on the 18th green @ 8am... do I need a collar?


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I will be doing my warm weather dance in my string vest and leopard print thong on the 18th green @ 8am... do I need a collar?
		
Click to expand...

 No. Soft spikes though.:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2017)

Just to let everyone know we have now got 100 players for the day.:whoo: If you would like to play, but are not on the list (assuming I have not forgotten you) you will need to go on a reserve list. Please send me a pm to go on this list, as I may miss you on the H4H threads.

I have listed below those that have confirmed they will be playing at Hankley by paying their donation to the Justgiving site. I have also shown those that have asked me to reserve them a space.  I will keep these forumers and guests on this list until the 1st September. If they have not made their donation by then, I will give their space to anyone on the new reserve list. It is possible that Hankley will give us a few more spaces, but at the moment I would like to work round the 100 figure.


*Forumers Paid*

Richart
Fish
2Blue
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
Pokerjoke
Khamelion
Dasit
Blue in Munich
Hobbit
Bigfoot
Anotherdouble
DarrenWilliams
GG26
Crow
Grumpyjock
Homer
Liverpoolphil
PNWokingham
JamesR
Twire
Kraxx68
Radbourne2010
ArnoldArmChewer
Chrisd
Piece
Wookie
OxfordComma
4Woody4
PaulW4701
MendieGK
Badger
GeneralStore
Sawtooth
Teegirl
Bogie Boy
Dando
Leftie
Twinman
Swinger            
Sam85
Philly169
Troymcclure
Dufferman
Hooker
TheDiablo


*Forumers due to pay*

Snelly
Mackamslice
MashleyR7
Loftie54
Therod
Midnight
HenryC 
Mike Harris                      
Bill Elliott                         
Jake O'Reilly                   
Neil Tappin                      
Tom Clarke                     
Elliott Heath                 
David Taylor                  
Jed Walters                  



*Guests paid*

Peter Fee           
Andy Sumner        
Lee Yates                      
Jeremy Cave               
GeorgeT Guest 1
GeorgeT Guest 2
GeorgeT Guest 3
Alan Cheeseman    
Jake Barnes          
Darryll Mendoza      
Mark Rose         
Roger Dawkins    
Geoff Reeve    
Mike Christmas     
Mark Langley-Sowter    
Richard Smart        
Jon Hibberd                  
Paul Adams   
Andrew Barton  
Mark Head (Auctioneer)
BattleBack 1
Battleback 2
Battleback 3
Phil Hawkes      
Steve Hogg         
Steve Izod      


*Guests due to pay*

Dave Sanders    
Centurion 1
Centurion 2
Peter Thomas           
Blackmoor 1                  
Blackmoor 2
Guest of Snelly 1
Guest of Snelly 2
Guest of Snelly 3
Guest of The Diablo      
Lee Walton           
Guest of Wookie
Guest of Dufferman


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2017)

I also paid the donation for one of my other guests


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Rich, I didn't request a guest. Sam85 did though, so maybe crossed wires somewhere. Likely to be the same person anyway! I'll speak to him this week and see.


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Hi Rich, I didn't request a guest. Sam85 did though, so maybe crossed wires somewhere. Likely to be the same person anyway! I'll speak to him this week and see.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, you are right there. Sam has got a guest coming, Matthew Dobson.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Rich,

Ive got Â£35 to donate to H4H, am I ok to just do it via the just giving page, even though I'm not playing Hankley?

Slime kindly gave me a set of old irons and said to donate to H4H, and I also played a few matches against mates, and raise a few more bob with the old irons.


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

Ive got Â£35 to donate to H4H, am I ok to just do it via the just giving page, even though I'm not playing Hankley?

Slime kindly gave me a set of old irons and said to donate to H4H, and I also played a few matches against mates, and raise a few more bob with the old irons.
		
Click to expand...

 That is great Peter. Thanks to all involved.:thup: If you put it on the justgiving site in your name, I will put it in our donation section.

Thanks again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2017)

richart said:



			That is great Peter. Thanks to all involved.:thup: If you put it on the justgiving site in your name, I will put it in our donation section.

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

All done, Rich, rounded up to Â£40 - dont like odd numbers. :thup:

Good luck, and hopefully might make it down there for next years - you all do such an amazing job, and your efforts must make a massive difference to some people's lives. God bless.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 16, 2017)

richart said:



			Yes, you are right there. Sam has got a guest coming, Matthew Dobson.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rich - that's me! Don't think Sams guest has confirmed or paid yet. Will speak to him tomorrow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			All done, Rich, rounded up to Â£40 - dont like odd numbers. :thup:

Good luck, and hopefully might make it down there for next years - you all do such an amazing job, and your efforts must make a massive difference to some people's lives. God bless.
		
Click to expand...

Top man :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Rich - that's me! Don't think Sams guest has confirmed or paid yet. Will speak to him tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You are quite right, it is you !! Sorry about the confusion. I will send Sam a pm to see if he has a guest coming.

You are definitely paid and entered on my records.:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			All done, Rich, rounded up to Â£40 - dont like odd numbers. :thup:

Good luck, and hopefully might make it down there for next years - you all do such an amazing job, and your efforts must make a massive difference to some people's lives. God bless.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the kind words and the donation Peter. It is fortunate that we have such a good team.

You and the NW boys and girls are always very welcome. :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2017)

Updated list of players. If there are any mistakes please advise me by pm asap. 

I have four spaces available if anyone else would like to play.:thup:




H4H 2017
FORUMERS PAID
Richart
Fish
2blue
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
Pokerjoke
Khamelion
Dasit
Blue in Munich
Hobbit
Bigfoot
Anotherdouble
DarrenWilliams
GG26
Crow
Grumpyjock
Homer
Liverpoolphil
PNWokingham
JamesR
Twire
Kraxx68
Radbourne2010
ArnoldArmChewer
ChrisD
Piece
Wookie
OxfordComma
4Woody4
PaulW4701
MendieGK
Badger
GeneralStore
Sawtooth
Teegirl
Bogie Boy
Dando
Leftie
Twinman
Swinger            
Sam85
Philly169
TroyMcClure
Dufferman
Hooker
TheDiablo
Pieman

FORUMERS TO PAY
MashleyR7
Loftie54
Therod
Midnight
HenryC 
Mike Harris                      
Bill Elliott                         
Jake O'Reilly                   
Neil Tappin                      
Tom Clarke                     
Elliott Heath                 
David Taylor                  
Jed Walters              PROFESSIONAL      
Mackamslice
Rick1986

GUESTS PAID
Peter Fee           
Andy Sumner        
Lee Yates                      
Jeremy Cave               
Jens Moller-Butcher
Greg Nuthall
Steve Walters
Alan Cheeseman    
Jake Barnes          
Darryll Mendoza      
Mark Rose         
Roger Dawkins    
Geoff Reeve    
Mike Christmas     
Mark Langley-Sowter    
Richard Smart        
Jon Hibberd                  
Paul Adams   
Andrew Barton  
Mark Head Aujctioneer
David Iliffe  Battleback
Scott Blaney  Battleback
Stacet Cresswell  Battleback
Phil Hawkes      
Steve Hogg         
Steve Izod            
Paul Overington
Lee Walton



GUESTS TO PAY
Dave Sanders    
Centurion 1
Peter Thomas           
Blackmoor 1                  
Blackmoor 2
Stuart Bennett        
Hankley 1
Hankley 2
Hankley 3
Hankley 4


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2017)

richart said:



			Updated list of players. If there are any mistakes please advise me by pm asap. 

I have four spaces available if anyone else would like to play.:thup:




H4H 2017
FORUMERS PAID
Richart
Fish
2blue
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
Pokerjoke
Khamelion
Dasit
Blue in Munich
Hobbit
Bigfoot
Anotherdouble
DarrenWilliams
GG26
Crow
Grumpyjock
Homer
Liverpoolphil
PNWokingham
JamesR
Twire
Kraxx68
Radbourne2010
ArnoldArmChewer
ChrisD
Piece
Wookie
OxfordComma
4Woody4
PaulW4701
MendieGK
Badger
GeneralStore
Sawtooth
Teegirl
Bogie Boy
Dando
Leftie
Twinman
Swinger            
Sam85
Philly169
TroyMcClure
Dufferman
Hooker
TheDiablo
Pieman
Midnight

FORUMERS TO PAY
MashleyR7
Therod
HenryC 
Mike Harris                      
Bill Elliott                         
Jake O'Reilly                   
Neil Tappin                      
Tom Clarke                     
Elliott Heath                 
David Taylor                  
Jed Walters              PROFESSIONAL      
Mackamslice
Rick1986

GUESTS PAID
Peter Fee           
Andy Sumner        
Lee Yates                      
Jeremy Cave               
Jens Moller-Butcher
Greg Nuthall
Steve Walters
Alan Cheeseman    
Jake Barnes          
Darryll Mendoza      
Mark Rose         
Roger Dawkins    
Geoff Reeve    
Mike Christmas     
Mark Langley-Sowter    
Richard Smart        
Jon Hibberd                  
Paul Adams   
Andrew Barton  
Mark Head Auctioneer
David Iliffe  Battleback
Scott Blaney  Battleback
Stacey Cresswell  Battleback
Phil Hawkes      
Steve Hogg         
Steve Izod            
Paul Overington
Lee Walton



GUESTS TO PAY 
Centurion 1
Drew Carmichael
Peter Thomas           
Blackmoor 1                  
Blackmoor 2
Blackmoor 3
Stuart Bennett        
Hankley 1
Hankley 2
Hankley 3
Hankley 4
		
Click to expand...

We still have up to 4 spaces available, so please drop me a pm if you would like to play. Would be great to have 100 on the day.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 30, 2017)

Gutted I can't make it this year, a real highlight in the golfing year. If anyone is on the fence and considering attending, do it as you will not regret it! See you all in 2018.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2017)

Thought this was a good place to add this video 

https://www.facebook.com/DailyMail/videos/2724708864255511/

Every little helps and the work rich and co do adds to that


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought this was a good place to add this video 

https://www.facebook.com/DailyMail/videos/2724708864255511/

Every little helps and the work rich and co do adds to that
		
Click to expand...

Very nice and touching video, and like you say, every little bit helps, so, if anyone hasn't already looked through all the hostings, vouchers and soon to be listed auction prizes, please do and please get involved by bidding something as the more bids that are made, the greater amount we raise for our chosen charity.

We have many items being auctioned covering 2 pages (dependent on how you've setup your forum viewing) in the For Sale Section, so please make sure you scroll through all the pages and please make a bid if you can.

If you are new to the forum and can't post in the FS section then please PM and I'll bid for you.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2017)

H4H 2017
FORUMERS PAID
Richart
Fish
2blue
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
Pokerjoke
Khamelion
Dasit
Blue in Munich
Hobbit
Bigfoot
Anotherdouble
DarrenWilliams
GG26
Crow
Grumpyjock
Homer
Liverpoolphil
PNWokingham
JamesR
Twire
Kraxx68
Radbourne2010
ArnoldArmChewer
ChrisD
Piece
Wookie
OxfordComma
4Woody4
PaulW4701
MendieGK
Badger
GeneralStore
Sawtooth
Teegirl
Bogie Boy
Dando
Twinman
Swinger            
Sam85
Philly169
TroyMcClure
Dufferman
Hooker
TheDiablo
Pieman
Midnight


GUESTS TO PAY
Centurion 1
Peter Thomas           
Blackmoor 1                  
Blackmoor 2
Blackmoor 3
Hankley 1
Hankley 2
Hankley 3
Hankley 4


FORUMERS TO PAY
MashleyR7
HenryC 
Mike Harris                      
Bill Elliott                         
Jake O'Reilly                   
Neil Tappin                      
Tom Clarke                     
Elliott Heath                 
David Taylor                  
Jed Walters            PROFESSIONAL      
Mackamslice
Rick1986


GUESTS PAID
Peter Fee           
Drew Carmichael
Lee Yates                      
Jeremy Cave               
Jens Moller-Butcher
Greg Nuthall
Steve Walters
Alan Cheeseman    
Jake Barnes          
Darryll Mendoza      
Mark Rose         
Roger Dawkins    
Geoff Reeve    
Mike Christmas     
Mark Langley-Sowter    
Richard Smart        
Jon Hibberd                  
Paul Adams   
Andrew Barton  
Mark Head Auctioneer
David Iliffe  Battleback
Scott Blaney  Battleback
Stacey Cresswell  Battleback
Phil Hawkes      
Steve Hogg         
Steve Izod            
Paul Overington
Lee Walton
Nick (Anotherdouble)

Updated list of players.

We have currently 97 players, so it would be great if we could make this up to 100. If you would like to play please drop me a pm as soon as possible. Long term weather forecast looks like a sunny day, 19 degrees. If you have seen a bad forecast please do not comment !!

The draw will be made next weekend. Monty can't wait.


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2017)

richart said:



			H4H 2017
FORUMERS PAID

Richart
Fish
2blue
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
Pokerjoke
Khamelion
Dasit
Blue in Munich
Hobbit
Bigfoot
Anotherdouble
DarrenWilliams
GG26
Crow
Grumpyjock
Homer
Liverpoolphil
PNWokingham
JamesR
Twire
Kraxx68
Radbourne2010
ArnoldArmChewer
ChrisD
Piece
Wookie
OxfordComma
4Woody4
PaulW4701
MendieGK
Badger
GeneralStore
Sawtooth
Teegirl
Bogie Boy
Dando
Twinman
Swinger            
Sam85
Philly169
TroyMcClure
Dufferman
Hooker
TheDiablo
Pieman
Midnight
Mike Harris
Bill Elliott
Jake O'Reilly
Ged Walters
Neil Tappin
David Taylor
Elliott Heath
Tom Clarke



GUESTS TO PAY

Peter Thomas           
Blackmoor 1                  
Blackmoor 2
Blackmoor 3
Hankley 1
Hankley 2
Hankley 3
Hankley 4


FORUMERS TO PAY

MashleyR7
HenryC 
Mackamslice
RW1986
Topoftheflop


GUESTS PAID

Peter Fee           
Drew Carmichael
Lee Yates                      
Jeremy Cave               
Jens Moller-Butcher
Greg Nuthall
Steve Walters
Alan Cheeseman    
Jake Barnes          
Darryll Mendoza      
Mark Rose         
Roger Dawkins    
Geoff Reeve    
Mike Christmas     
Mark Langley-Sowter    
Richard Smart        
Jon Hibberd                  
Paul Adams   
Andrew Barton  
Mark Head Auctioneer
David Iliffe  Battleback
Scott Blaney  Battleback
Stacey Cresswell  Battleback
Phil Hawkes      
Steve Hogg         
Steve Izod            
Paul Overington
Lee Walton
Nick Upjohn
Tim Richie

Updated list of players.

We have currently 98 players, so it would be great if we could make this up to 100. If you would like to play please drop me a pm as soon as possible. Long term weather forecast looks like a sunny day, 19 degrees. If you have seen a bad forecast please do not comment !!

The draw will be made next weekend. Monty can't wait.

Click to expand...

Updated list of players. Just need two more to sign up to make the hundred.:thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Richard, 

My guest couldn't make Wednesday in the end unfortunately. So I've just paid my own Â£30 donation to JG page. 

Sorry for the looooooong delay  

Ash.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2017)

Can I just remind those that have obtained any kind of voucher or pledged a prize/donation to please bring it with you on the day and if you are not attending please contact me ASAP so I can arrange to get it from you.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

The draw has been made HERE , all hail Monty :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

Monty is having a nap as he is completely knackered doing the draw. Took him a least a dozen goes to get me a decent tee.:rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2017)

He obviously doesn't like me....


----------



## dufferman (Sep 11, 2017)

Imurg said:



			He obviously doesn't like me....

Click to expand...

Is that because of the distance from the 1st or because you've been drawn in a naff group


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Is that because of the distance from the 1st or because you've been drawn in a naff group 

Click to expand...

Definitely the walk.


Although.......:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2017)

Imurg said:



			He obviously doesn't like me....

Click to expand...

no bad judge of character that moggie!


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2017)

We have three spaces if anyone fancies playing. Forecast is good for Wednesday, dry with a bit of breeze. Course is in great condition as it is sand based and drains really well.

You could even get to play with a couple of forum legends, Slasher and Swinger.


----------



## FAIRWAY PHIL (Sep 11, 2017)

hi Rich i hope i am doing this right .I am playing on wednesday at Hankley with Chris Lovell as his guest but i have registered with the forum under fairway Phil. This is just to let you know that my handicap is now 8.5  playing off 9.. see you wed.   
                Philip Hawkes


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2017)

FAIRWAY PHIL said:



			hi Rich i hope i am doing this right .I am playing on wednesday at Hankley with Chris Lovell as his guest but i have registered with the forum under fairway Phil. This is just to let you know that my handicap is now 8.5  playing off 9.. see you wed.   
                Philip Hawkes
		
Click to expand...

 I have done all the cards, but have left handicap to be added on the day so no problem. See you at Hankley. Rich


----------

